# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is April 1st for Bushnell Sport Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is April 1st for Bushnell Sport Optics*

This month we have* Bushnell Sport Optics* as our Give-Away sponsor. This is the 1st time Bushnell is doing this and we are excited about it. They are starting off big by giving away 2 *Bushnell Elite Tactical DMR II 3.5-21x50 - G3 Riflescopes*. These great scopes retail at $1,599.99 and are an amazing prize. Don't be an April Fool and not take the time to enter to win one of these great scopes.

The compact DMR II measures just over 13 inches and provides long-range precision without sacrificing short-range capability. Features a black finish and the G3 reticle.
Exclusive EXO Barrier Protection - Bushnell's newest and best protective lens coating molecularly bonds to the glass, repelling water, oil, dust, debris and preventing scratches.
IPX7 Waterproof construction - O-ring sealed optics stay dry inside, when immersed in three feet of water for up to 30 minutes.
Throwhammer™ Throw Lever - Allows for quick magnification changes with a simple flick of a finger.
T-Lok locking windage turret
RevLimiter zero stop
Fast focus eyepiece
34mm tube diameter

*The winners of the Leica Sport Optics for their Rangemaster CRF-2800.com Rangefinders* are:
Glenn K. of Savage Hunter
Landon M. of RokSlide
&
Dustin S. of 24HourCampfire

*Congratulations*

Remember to enter our April drawing for your chance to win one of the * Bushnell Sport Optics*

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.
Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to Glenn, Landon and Dustin. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------

